# End for the Pharos is Nigh



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just seen across another couple of forums that OE have announced that they have burrs for 85 more Pharos and then that's it . No more .

So if you ever wanted one .....

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/leverespresso/658947#658947


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Tempted to buy a back-up...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

An HG1 would make a great backup


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> An HG1 would make a great backup


Yes... yes it would! Now where did I leave that spare grand









Definitely on the long-term/dream upgrade list (along with an L1).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Yes... yes it would! Now where did I leave that spare grand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your Brewtus quite a new addition?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the nimble motionist has had it for quite some time


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

For some reason I thought NM had something else


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Me and my stupid username (regretted 17c pamphlet epithet as soon as I realised this was actually a great forum to stay a part of rather than somewhere I'd register to post a few queries and then leave!) have had the Expobar since November 2012. Only proper espresso machine I've ever owned. Had a broken/dodgy krups with pressurised baskets before that. Grinders-wise I've been from Hario Slim - Vario - Caimano - Pharos in the same period.


----------



## vexorg (Dec 18, 2013)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Tempted to buy a back-up...


Thinking the same thing myself.


----------

